# Murals



## VanMark (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi
I see murals advertised in Home Depot from scenes of New York to imitation stone. Has anyone put any of these up? How do they look? I,ve seen ones from years ago and it just looked tacky


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 28, 2016)

I had two of these murals up on walls here at my house when we first moved in. They have a certain "wow factor" when you first see them, but in my case, i tired of them pretty fast. I guess if you like the scene enough and it complements your decor, you could enjoy them.


----------



## renoauction (Sep 5, 2016)

Take some good scenic photos and then just get them enlarged to poster size at kmart. Then grab a frame from ikea. Works much better.


----------

